# Schooling for Chus



## Kengo22 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ive been tring to find this comic does anyone know where I can read it?
I know its being done by littlwood.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 30, 2009)

no


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope sorries.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 12, 2010)

I might be able to help you if you were to give a bit more detailed explanation of this comic?


----------

